# My subwoofer will not turn on, fuse?



## Duhbes (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a Boston Acoustics VS Series VPS210PF Subwoofer and today when I got home I turned it on and nothing happened, I'm just wondering what it could be and how I could fix it.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If you can take out the fuse you can check to see if its am easy fix. In plug the sub before you remove/replace the fuse. 

If that's not the problem you could try running test times through the AVR to se if its getting signal.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

If the sub has a power light or LED and it is not on, then it is very likely a problem with the sub's internal amplifier.

Replace the fuse and see what happens, but use the same amp rating fuse, not higher.


----------

